# wire tracer toner/ best buy?



## newspark80 (Feb 20, 2011)

I am looking to purchase tracer/toner and looking for opinions. Thanks.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

For? Low Voltage wiring?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

We have Ideal 61-954's. It gets the job done. There may be better tracers but it works for us.


----------



## newspark80 (Feb 20, 2011)

Looking to trace 120/277/240


----------



## newspark80 (Feb 20, 2011)

Okay looked at the Ideal models. Anyone prefer the 954 or 956 model for any major reason?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

newspark80 said:


> Okay looked at the Ideal models. Anyone prefer the 954 or 956 model for any major reason?



I thought the 954 was the best bang for the buck. Haven't used both to compare.


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

newspark80 said:


> Okay looked at the Ideal models. Anyone prefer the 954 or 956 model for any major reason?


I have the 956, and like it a lot, but not sure the rotating display is worth the extra coin over the 954.


----------



## newspark80 (Feb 20, 2011)

jefft110 said:


> I have the 956, and like it a lot, but not sure the rotating display is worth the extra coin over the 954.


Just watched the video and was wondering the same thing. Thanks for taking the time to respond!.


----------



## MattMc (May 30, 2011)

I have one that just does 120v, it's a sperry cs500a, it works well. However if you are testing any other voltages it is useless. You can test one leg of 208,or 240v, and narrow it down. However 347, and 600 volts are a no go. Ideal, and Klein make a similar one as well. I have heard good things about Greenlee's tracer, and it does alot of different voltages.


----------



## shoelace123 (Jun 27, 2011)

jefft110 said:


> I have the 956, and like it a lot, but not sure the rotating display is worth the extra coin over the 954.


 
hey guy, I work maintenance on a large campus, do you think one of these tracers would be right for me?


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i have the greenlee tracer and love it
http://www.electricsuppliesonline.com/gr20poficise.html


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

the only issue with the greenlee 2011 i had is that it does take a little time to get used how it works and how to use it properly. once you figure it out you will find that breaker each time


----------



## Jimeatslead (Mar 23, 2011)

Maybe I'm an idiot. My company has two of those greenlee tracers and I hate them! I fooled around for awhile with them and might have had better luck just flipping breakers! I want one that does a range of voltages but maybe I'm missing the secret! What am I missing?


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I have the Ideal 956 and it works well. I'd recommend it.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Jimeatslead said:


> Maybe I'm an idiot. My company has two of those greenlee tracers and I hate them! I fooled around for awhile with them and might have had better luck just flipping breakers! I want one that does a range of voltages but maybe I'm missing the secret! What am I missing?


the way i use it: 

1. plug the tester in
2. turn on probe on the highest setting
3. go downstairs to the panel with highest setting
4. turn it to the lowest setting and start scanning breakers. during this time the probe is autocorrecting itself to pick up the frequency so expect it to appear not to work correctly

5. go back to the first breaker and test again. this time the tester adjusted itself properly and now will find the right breaker

watch the dvd that came with it


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i have my eyeball on one of those fancy amprobe underground wire and conduit tracers. they are about 3000 - 5000 bucks though. i think Ken has one


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

shoelace123 said:


> hey guy, I work maintenance on a large campus, do you think one of these tracers would be right for me?


I don't see why it wouldn't work for you.

I really only use it in large commercial buildings (I have the ideal breaker finder from Lowes that I use in residences) and it works fine. The long lead for attaching to a separate grounding path helps when there are multiple panels.

Like electricalperson said, though, there is a bit of a learning curve to them.

Check out the video:

http://www.electricsmarts.com/estvwidescreen/branded/estv_ideal.asp?wcid=1


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

electricalperson said:


> i have my eyeball on one of those fancy amprobe underground wire and conduit tracers. they are about 3000 - 5000 bucks though. i think Ken has one



Other than a life, what doesn't Ken have?:lol:


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

jefft110 said:


> I don't see why it wouldn't work for you.
> 
> I really only use it in large commercial buildings (I have the ideal breaker finder from Lowes that I use in residences) and it works fine. The long lead for attaching to a separate grounding path helps when there are multiple panels.
> 
> ...


i also used that ideal tracer too. all these tracers mentioned here will work. the amprobe kit works good too
http://www.amazon.com/Amprobe-AT-40..._1_cc_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1309308808&sr=1-2-catcorr


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

if it costs more than 400 - 500 dollars chances are its a good tracer and will work fine. my greenlee was about 600 bucks and its older technology but it was worth the money and i would never buy any other tracer


----------



## Sparky208 (Feb 25, 2011)

I have ideal 61-958 and love it. I use to have the greenlee 2011 which worked great but the ideal is a better tracer and worth the money.


----------



## shoelace123 (Jun 27, 2011)

Gentlemen thank you, your input meant alot, and cheers to the website for allowing fellow electricians to help each other out.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Any of these units require a little practice to use effectively. Hunt ebay and save some dollars. I bought a Dynatel 2273 that was practically brand new for like 1500 with the A frame and two couplers. Thats probably less than half new. I sent it out for calibration as it was a few years old. I still use the ideal tracer down in the hole to help find UF.


----------

